# Bindi is hoping to find a forever home soon!



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, my name is Bindi and I am looking for a family to call my own. I am 1 year old and weigh 7 pounds. I am just the sweetest little girl and love nothing more than just snuggling and being on your lap. I am living with my foster family in Fremont Wisconsin. If you think you would like me to be part of your family please contact Mary Palmer from Northcentral Maltese Rescue at 262-800-3323 if you would like to know more about me you can call my foster Mom at 920-407-1723 :wub:


----------

